# Funniest thread from aldeer



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Personal attacks will get a thread tossed here pretty quick and I'm ok with that. They are a little more lenient on aldeer forum. This one had me busting a gut. If you want a good laugh and have the time click link below
http://www.aldeer.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=353179&page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

20 minutes of my life well-wasted. Thanks! Funny stuff


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That's sum funny stuff that costed me 20 minutes of my life.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> That's sum funny stuff that costed me 20 minutes of my life.


Idot!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Moran!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

This had me busting up laughing! Haha

Yall need to back off the guy!!! What happened to only posting if you are interested in the product. If he wants to sell 575 dozen arrows, let him.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

That was funny...those guys are ruthless, but funny.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

No thin skin over there for sure.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

575 dozen arras ! I'd like to see his quiver !


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

TatSoul said:


> No thin skin over there for sure.


I promise ya those guys will give you a dump truck load of crap... But the funny thing is, I have met/hunted with over a 100 of the members over there and some of the best folks you will ever shake hands with... And you would be very very surprised who some of the members are over there that are regular posters...


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

TGillman said:


> I promise ya those guys will give you a dump truck load of crap... But the funny thing is, I have met/hunted with over a 100 of the members over there and some of the best folks you will ever shake hands with... And you would be very very surprised who some of the members are over there that are regular posters...


I can relate.trust me


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's funny. That costed some time, but funny.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Time well spent, funny stuff


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Maebe buy the time I buyed 575 duzin arrers I cood hit mie target!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

TGillman said:


> I promise ya those guys will give you a dump truck load of crap... But the funny thing is, I have met/hunted with over a 100 of the members over there and some of the best folks you will ever shake hands with... And you would be very very surprised who some of the members are over there that are regular posters...


 
Tim, you are alive!!!!! heck yeah!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

DTeague could not handle being made fun of. If u like me cain't spell, There's a deal on here that helps. If u kno howe to yuse it. Thanks for sharing !! Funny stuff there ! Even Vagina got in on it.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Jason said:


> Tim, you are alive!!!!! heck yeah!!! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I still hang around here and there...


----------

